# Prewar Girls Schwinn?



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/382198946009?rmvSB=true

This looks like a good one


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2017)

Now that I think of it, I have the same bike in Illinois/Iowa that I need to sell


----------

